# 4 month old wavy hair



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky

From the AKC Golden Retriever Standard:

Coat
Dense and water-repellent with good undercoat. Outer coat firm and resilient, neither coarse nor silky, lying close to body; may be straight or *wavy*. 

Wavy--but not curly. Remember too, that your golden will go through several coat changes during it's maturing. 

My first golden-girl had very straight fur, and my golden-girl Bella has wavy hair on her back, tail and chest. I like both styles.


----------



## ozzy'smom

At about that age Ozzy started getting more wavy hair on his back. He's a little over 5 months now and it seems a little less wavy...or maybe I'm just getting used to it.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

My Tucker is 5 years old now, and still has a bit of a wavy coat on top


----------



## goldensrbest

My little red head, 6monthsold, has wavy hair, and yes your little ones coat will change.


----------



## DreamingGold

We have waves on our pup too- but I'm not surprised because both his parents are the same way. Initially it seemed downright curly, but not it's growing longer and is more just wavy.


----------



## iansgran

Do you mean the racing strip they get at about this age? Kind of a different texture right down the back.


----------



## ozzy'smom

Ian'sgran said:


> Do you mean the racing strip they get at about this age? Kind of a different texture right down the back.


Yes, my 5 month old has that. Does that typically change?


----------



## dexter0125

LOL. dexter's is IDENTICAL to cooper's so funny. i love it, except i can't get it to lay down for days on end after a bath..even brushing it D:


----------



## aerolor

I think waves are normal, attractive and acceptable. My 5 month old pup has wavey hair on her back and coming in on her tail and other places. It has grown wavey since she lost most of her puppy fluff. She is almost two-toned in a lot of places, especially on her back, i.e. darker gold mingled in with paler gold. Someone last week said she had a "pebble" coat which I had never heard of. She has the type of coat which has quite a bit of "body" in it - it is not curly, but she is definitely going to be wavey (I hope).


----------



## Stressedgoldenmom

DreamingGold said:


> We have waves on our pup too- but I'm not surprised because both his parents are the same way. Initially it seemed downright curly, but not it's growing longer and is more just wavy.


that's exactly how Wrigley looks ... he started getting the wavy cowlicks around 14 weeks.


----------



## DreamingGold

Stressedgoldenmom said:


> that's exactly how Wrigley looks ... he started getting the wavy cowlicks around 14 weeks.


Lol at the cowlick comment- Cooper has two BAD cowlicks right on his butt and it's much lighter in color, so it stands out sooo bad! When the hair was shorter is was like two bright circles on his butt cheeks (with a long tail hanging down between them- I'm sure you can visualize) and it looked SOOOO funny! Now that it's longer, it's better and is just really swirly hair...


----------



## iansgran

The racing stripes do go away as the fur grows out. And I think many Goldens have the circular pattern on the butt feathers. I know Jaro does.


----------



## doula1st

Yep, Darby is getting wavy down the middle of her back too.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Another naturally wavey girl here. I love it!


----------



## tahill

Yes! It is a line of waves, coming in thick.


----------



## Deb_Bayne

I loved Bayne's racing stripe, while it lasted. It's gone now and the color has blended in to the rest of his coat. I thought he was going to be wavy but it has straightened out. He is still so short but getting the feathers on his tail and butt.... looks so cute.


----------



## Gwen

My Thai had a very wavy coat when he was 6 mos old and we had to really blow dry it straight for the show ring. 

Now he's 11 mos old and the adult coat is straight. 

My 4 1/2 year old, Nygel, is straight without any wave and 2 1/2 year old, Razz, has lots of wave in his coat.


----------



## Mcollier1105

My golden is now 7 months old she has a lot of wavy curly hair on her back but it's really rough not really silky or smooth is that normal?


----------



## Mcollier1105

7 months old


----------



## Cpc1972

Mcollier1105 said:


> My golden is now 7 months old she has a lot of wavy curly hair on her back but it's really rough not really silky or smooth is that normal?



Chloe has that. She is a cream color then she has like a skunk stripe of light gold down her back. It has always been a little coarse. It's not quite as coarse now since we started coconut oil.


----------



## PatJ

Yup - MacKenzie has the wavy stripe down her back. Golly I sure miss that soft puppy fluff!


----------

